# when to extract



## Greg Lowe (Feb 3, 2012)

This is one of those accounting answers: --> It depends.

First, wait until the honey is capped or mostly capped.

Secondly, if you have enough equipment and they have used their space, you can keep stacking and extract when your schedule permits.

or

If you don't have more equipment, and they are full and backfilling the brood nest, then you should extract and replace the empties.


----------



## trainwrecker (May 23, 2010)

thanks greg


----------

